# Catholic girl



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A Catholic girl went to confession and said to the priest, "I'm pregnant."

He asked, "How did this happen, my child?

She said, "I think it must have been the second coming."

The priest, shocked by this reply, asked,

"What makes you think this has anything to do with the Second Coming?"

She replied, "Because I swallowed the first one."


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## FraggleMeTimbers (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DENO 905 (Mar 29, 2014)

[smiley=dude.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------

